# First triathlon: done



## teletext45 (20 Aug 2013)

Been a while since I posted in here... combination of triathlon training and teacher training but it's all over now.. sort of.

Sunday the 18th of August was the date of my first triathlon. After starting running from scratch a few months ago, and swimming lessons it finally accumulated in this event.

Standard sprint: 400m swim, 20k cycle and a 5k run. Total time : 1:26:38, 149th out of 253 competitors. and I'll have to say I'm hooked. Now got a list of things I could do with... two most important: number belt and elastic shoe laces. 

Due to the feeling of completion I've just entered another event which takes place in October.

Absolutely loved it, think I may have found my replacement for the sportives I have started to found pretty dull.

andy


----------



## pally83 (20 Aug 2013)

Well done!


----------



## pedelpower (27 Aug 2013)

Hi andy 
I'm training for first one myself. I'm strong rider and runner just getting swimming lessons at the min as I am fit and just need to learn to swim better as I no it's prob the most important part as usually the first few out the water usually win the event or do well. 

Congratulations on ur first tri and keep it up  

Mark


----------



## Stephenite (27 Aug 2013)

Well done! I guess it may have felt pretty fantastic to complete it - as you've signed up for another! 

I'd love to do one myself. In fact, i've started telling people i'm going to do one next year and have just started going to the gym.

Good luck in October.


----------



## screenman (12 Sep 2013)

Stephenite said:


> Well done! I guess it may have felt pretty fantastic to complete it - as you've signed up for another!
> 
> I'd love to do one myself. In fact, i've started telling people i'm going to do one next year and have just started going to the gym.
> 
> Good luck in October.



Swimming, riding and running will do you better than going to the gym.


----------



## teletext45 (15 Sep 2013)

Agreed! get the strava app and get out on the road. I really dislike the gym because it's mostly used by roid rage blokes who regularly mocked me because I couldn't lift huge weights... I regularly got 'is that all you can lift' when in fact they may be strong but are severely lacking in endurance and HAVE NO IDEA WHAT I'M ACTUALLY TRAINING FOR. You can probably tell I've had a bad experience in the gym which has left me quite bitter


----------



## ColinJ (15 Sep 2013)

teletext45 said:


> I really dislike the gym because it's mostly used by roid rage blokes who regularly mocked me because I couldn't lift huge weights... I regularly got 'is that all you can lift' when in fact they may be strong but are severely lacking in endurance and HAVE NO IDEA WHAT I'M ACTUALLY TRAINING FOR. You can probably tell I've had a bad experience in the gym which has left me quite bitter


_Nasty!_ 

I'd be tempted to invite them to run 5 km on a treadmill next to me, with the gradients set to 5%, and see how they liked them apples ...


----------



## teletext45 (15 Sep 2013)

Haha... my brother does Mixed martial arts and competes regionally. He invited one of them to his fight club and, lets say he didn't fare too well!, unfortunately using copious amounts of steroids doesn't do anything for your endurance!


----------

